# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB TOSAI KOI, serti

## Yancedoang

buat para sepuh, master dan yang lainnya apabila punya koi tosai import yang sudah bosan dan mulai bosan merawat saya bersedia untuk memeliharakannya dengan mahar yang pas dikantong, sebisa mungkin saya cari yg dekat saja sekitaran JABODETABEK saja karena biar enak bisa COD an dan sekalian tanya2 ilmu nya, kalau ada mohon di PM ya para sepuh dan master KOI's. siapa tau harga cocok dan ikan juga pas di hati. diutamakan Koromo ya soalnya saya lagi tergila2 sama jenis koi yang 1 itu tapi kalau ada yg lain pun apabila pas di hati juga ok2 aja, dan kalau bisa serti ya soalnya mau belajar melihara import biarpun ngak banyak. terimakasih

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

> Wah wah ... Ikan ini kok diumpetin duluu ? 
> 
> Om Yance Kalau ada waktu bisa mampir ke show tanggal 12-13 Agustus di MGK Kemayoran
> Siapa tahu bisa nambah koleksi



siap om mudah2 an bisa melipir dan berkenalan dengan para sepuh, sekalian sedikit tanya-tanya

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

